# Shipping car from UK to Dubai



## Gunner78 (Aug 21, 2013)

I will be moving to Dubai soon and want to know if I can ship over my new 13 plate Mercedes A Class?

And would anyone have any idea on the cost?

Thank for your help


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Gunner78 said:


> I will be moving to Dubai soon and want to know if I can ship over my new 13 plate Mercedes A Class?
> 
> And would anyone have any idea on the cost?
> 
> Thank for your help


From UK?
Right hand drive?

This is a left hand drive country.
You'll not get it registered.


----------



## Gunner78 (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeh it's a right hand drive.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Gunner78 said:


> Yeh it's a right hand drive.


You need to look at selling it, or storing it then, I think.
There's no future in further investigating bringing I here.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

Sell it and use cash to get a car out here. Roads are bad enough without reduced visibility you'll have from sitting on 'wrong' side.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Gunner78 said:


> Yeh it's a right hand drive.


what vantage said

the only way you would get it registered here is if you converted it to LHD...

Sell it / store it and buy again here


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Gunner78 said:


> I will be moving to Dubai soon and want to know if I can ship over my new 13 plate Mercedes A Class?
> 
> And would anyone have any idea on the cost?
> 
> Thank for your help


:doh:


----------

